# Lookie Lookie!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a couple I took with my new Camera. I'll get photos of Jasper & Charlie later on..

Theo










Ella










Emmit










Tilly










Shiro










Mali


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Excellent pics

ella just dropping by??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: Yup she sure is. You can also sort of see her crest isn't the best looking at the moment.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

nice pics...what kind of camera did you get?
Mikey


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Mikey, it's a Fujifilm FinePix S2000 HD.

Charlie



















Jasper










Jasper & Tilly (she's blurry because it was on Super Macro and aiming at Jasper)










Blue Boy AKA Keiko


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

great photos! Jasper looks very handsome as does Theo


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow great shots and great camera..you seem to have a real knack of capturing the great shots..are you a photographer?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, thank you. Nah, I'm not a Photographer but I'm VERY passionate when it comes to Photography, it's (out of two) one of my main hobbies, I absolutely love doing it and wouldn't mind getting into it more.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow nice choice...kim can back me up on this i was VERY interested in that exact camera. I opted instead for a new olympus DSLR simply because the price was right this camera and its accessories is worth over 1000...i paid a little less than 200. God love ebay!
Mikey


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pic's  I think you should go and snap some more photos  You can never take to many photos


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

bigmikey36 said:


> Wow nice choice...kim can back me up on this i was VERY interested in that exact camera. I opted instead for a new olympus DSLR simply because the price was right this camera and its accessories is worth over 1000...i paid a little less than 200. God love ebay!
> Mikey


Oh really!  

What's the Olympus DSLR like? I have an Olympus too, only it's just a Digital Camera, nothing fancy like yours. (if ONLY :lol



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Great pic's  I think you should go and snap some more photos  You can never take to many photos


Thanks! I took a heap more photos this morning, so I shall post a few soon. And I agree, you can never take too many, especially once the Camera's out. With me, once I've got my Camera, that's it.. I want to be left alone to focus (*cough*) and take photos, I get annoyed if anyone interrupts me, LOL.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well.. here's some more.

Ella










Mali - excuse her vegetable beak










Tilly










Jasper










Shiro










Emmit










Keiko










Charlie










Theodore Heffalump


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Just a couple I took with my new Camera. I'll get photos of Jasper & Charlie later on..


Great pictures. What is Tilly's coloring called? she is REALLY beautiful!

Vicki


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful birds! What a wonderful flock you have... Please, take some more pics, I can't get enough of them!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cuteness overload


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!!!  



braveheartdogs said:


> Great pictures. What is Tilly's coloring called? she is REALLY beautiful!
> 
> Vicki


Tilly is a WF Cinnamon. And thank you, she is the second Cockatiel I got.. she's my baby girl. :blush: (one of 'em)



Justin said:


> Absolutely beautiful birds! What a wonderful flock you have... Please, take some more pics, I can't get enough of them!


Awe, thanks so much Justin. I will take some more just for you.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful birds! Great camera too! I love fujifilm! We have the S700, maybe Hubby will get me an upgrade for Christmas Lol!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

great shot solace!! I love the ones of theo and ella especially


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Oh really!
> 
> What's the Olympus DSLR like? I have an Olympus too, only it's just a Digital Camera, nothing fancy like yours. (if ONLY :lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Birdlette said:


> great shot solace!! I love the ones of theo and ella especially


Thanks Birdlette. 



bigmikey36 said:


> I love my new olympus...im learning more stuff about it every day and my pics are getting to be better and better quality. I have an olympus SLR but it didnt transfer knowledge wise like i thought it might so i spend a lot of time going thru the manual but it is a wonderful wonderful camera
> Mikey


Glad you like it then! I hate going through manuals when it comes to Cameras - it's like you never get through the whole thing there's that many pages, but the info is what you need so you've gotta read it.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

the photo of Ella, what a great shot.
Man looking at the photo of Mali was like looking at Jive again.
Loved them all, good job :thumbu:


----------



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

u take great pictures and u have the most stunning birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! I'll have to post some more soon - glad you's like 'em.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Got a great shot i thought you'd appreciate Solace even though its not a tiel it is a cool shot...note the seed exploding from Grinch's beak










Mikey


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Omg that's amazing! more then amazing actually. What an excellent shot you got there, and the seed is what makes the photo look so good. Well done on getting that shot!


----------

